
Ask HN: What are your tips for reading code? - Edmar
Reading other peoples code is a constant part of our work as developers. What are the most interesting tips you have on reading code?
======
rasengan
When I want to fully understand others code, I actually comment it, in my own
words.

This seems to help me a lot.

Secondly, using an editor with expandos helps. Sometimes it’s better to simply
know what a function requires and returns as opposed to reading the inner code
of the function when you’re trying to get a full high level view of what the
code is doing.

